# Mount Marcy and the Adirondacks in autumn



## Jet915 (Nov 13, 2010)

1.  Adirondack sunrise from Mount Jo






2.  Mount Marcy at sunrise




3.  Flower field in autumn w/Mount Marcy in the background





4.  Mount Marcy in autumn





5.  Closer View


----------



## Frequency (Nov 13, 2010)

Exposure worked well in the third image

Others are artistically tasteful, but i am doubtful about the light balance in them

Regards


----------

